# My Months of Grad School Research Compiled into ONE Master Post!



## Layne Inselman (Jan 7, 2015)

After a back-and-forth chat with Chris, the guy responsible for this amazing forum, he asked if I would share the pages of research and info I have been gathering as I narrowed down the graduate schools I was looking into for applying. And since I have finally finished all my applications (all SEVEN of them ), I decided now was the time so that everyone can see. I know it doesn't help much for those applying for Fall 2015 as the deadlines have all passed or are about to pass, but I hope this can help set off discussion and further research into these schools! 

Here's how I started it… I broke each school down into four parts. 
1. The "Overview." How did the school present itself? What did it state was its main goals? How does it "wow" me? What are its facilities like?

2. The Curriculum. What kinds of classes would I be taking? Was it a strict, set program, or were there areas of flexibility? Possibly very important as well: what is the diversity like in terms of areas of emphasis?

3. The Money. For me at least, I was VERY interested in how much tuition was. What was the price per credit hour? What's it like to find somewhere to live in that school's city?

4. The Application. What was required in an application? How did the procedures play out over the coming months? What kinds of things are they looking for in an applicant? 

So, I took the 7 schools I looked into and got as much info for the four parts as I could. Then, I created a Pros and Cons list that suited me. 

Before I begin listing everything, I want to point out something. Take my Pros and Cons with a grain of salt… These are my PERSONAL pros and cons, and you may not agree or feel the same way about certain aspects! For example, I did not care much about alumni from the school. I was much more interested in a finding a program that will give me a well-rounded education on all facets of production, not just one that produces lots of successful directors. Look at the info for yourself and make your own Pros and Cons list! My rankings are for me only, do not consider them the best to the worst all-around. Each brings something different that you may find more or less appealing than me! Also, I left out several schools altogether, especially all those in NYC, for many reasons. The simplest reasons being that I just did not want to go to school there. Sorry! 

Please note that not ALL the info I gathered can reasonably be put on here. I'm hitting the highlights, but also linking to sites with more info. 
Okay, here we go!


----------



## Layne Inselman (Jan 7, 2015)

*1. The University of Southern California - MFA in Film and TV Production*
http://cinema.usc.edu/production/index.cfm

*Overview - *This was listed on their page as goals for those who acquire a degree from USC. 

Acquire broad knowledge and appreciation of the history of film, television, and new media. This includes development of advanced critical thinking necessary to create compelling stories by placing them within a social and historical context that informs story content.

A thorough understanding of the fundamental disciplines inherent in motion picture, television, and web production, including producing, directing, editing, cinematography, production design, and sound with an emphasis in coherent visual and auditory communication.

Develop and refine collaboration and storytelling skills to communicate effectively, and demonstrate these skills in the execution of media projects.

Professional competency in the methods of producing, directing, editing, cinematography, production design, and sound for all common production platforms and genres including fiction, documentary, television and experimental productions.

Awareness of, and experimentation with, the evolving nature of the film and television industry and how interactive storytelling, animation, visual effects, world building, the web, and non-linear storytelling play a part in cinematic arts.

Specialization in at least two core production disciplines with substantial proficiency in at least one, which is demonstrated in participation on a tangible Advanced Project produced within one of the common production platforms — film, television, and the web.
*Curriculum - *
The Master of Fine Arts, Cinematic Arts, Film and Television Production, requires a minimum of 52 units in cinematic arts at the 400 or 500 level. A thesis is not required for the M.F.A. degree.
This is a three-year program. 
Students maintain a core group of classes throughout the three years and branch off into one or two specializations (writing, producing, directing, cinematography, editing or sound).

*Tuition - *
http://www.usc.edu/admission/fa/applying_receiving/graduates2/costs.html

*Application - *
The following items must be submitted to be considered for admission to the Film & Television Production MFA program.

USC Graduate Application for Admission
SlideRoom Application
Cinematic Arts Supplemental Materials
Cinematic Arts Personal Statement
Writing Sample (pick one: A or B or C)
Visual Sample (Video or Photo Option)
Creative Resume
Letters of Recommendation (3)

Official Transcripts (From all Academic Institutions Attended)
*PROS (for me)*
- One of the highest-ranked programs in the country (for good reasons)
- No thesis required!
- Love the class structure (basic required classes then pick 2 specializations)
- Excellent facilities
- Application is straightforward

*CONS (for me)*
- Prohibit-ably Expensive (taking around 8-10 credits a semester for 3 years) = $105K at least
- Very early deadline (November!)
- Potentially expensive to live in LA
- Very slim acceptance rate


----------



## Layne Inselman (Jan 7, 2015)

*2. Chapman University - MFA in Film Production*
http://www.chapman.edu/dodge/programs/graduate/mfa-film-production.aspx

*Overview - *
During your first year with us, you’ll explore all the creative aspects of cinematic storytelling under the tutelage of master storytellers who’ve honed their crafts over a lifetime of award-winning work and who have a combined filmography of more than 150 feature films, a record unmatched by any other film school in the country. 

During your second year, you’ll delve headfirst into your chosen specialization. Every class is like a film workshop: you learn by doing. And the “doing” opportunities are endless: intense filmmaking activities — writing, directing, shooting, editing — are going on at all hours of the day and night in and around our facility, Marion Knott Studios, as well as on location. The technology available to you is beyond belief: two sound stages, insert stages for cinematography and television / broadcast journalism, a Foley stage, Dolby surround mixing, a motion capture stage, dedicated spaces for pre- and post-production. Basically, there’s nothing that can be done in Hollywood that you can’t do here at Dodge.

By your third year, you’ll be forming creative teams with your fellow students, employing the best writers, producers, editors, cinematographers, sound and production designers, all coming together to realize a unified vision — a final thesis project that will act as your calling card to the industry. And if it’s really good, it’ll be showcased in our yearly “First Cut” screening for invited professionals in the film and television community. It doesn’t get any more Hollywood than that!

*Curriculum - *
1. Complete 72 credits at the 500 or 600 level.
2. Successfully complete a thesis film.
3. Pass an oral defense of the thesis project.

*First Year*
_Fall Semester_
Fundamentals of Visual Design and Production
Production Workshop I
The Short Film Form
_choose one_ _Specialization Workshop (according to emphasis)_
Actor-Director Workshop
Fundamentals of Editing
Fundamentals of Cinematography I
Spring Semester
Overview of Post Production
Fundamentals of Screenwriting
Production Workshop II
Production and Set Management for Film Production
_choose one_ _Specialization Workshop (according to emphasis)_
Fundamentals of Audio Design
Fundamentals of Directing
Fundamentals of Cinematography II

*Second Year*
_Fall Semester_
Evolution of Narrative Film I
Production Workshop III
_choose one_ _Intermediate Specialization Workshop_
Intermediate Audio Design
Intermediate Editing
Intermediate Directing
Intermediate Cinematography
_Spring Semester_
Evolution of Narrative Film II
Thesis Film Development
Production Workshop IV
_choose one_ _Advanced Specialization Workshop_
Advanced Audio Design
Advanced Editing
Advanced Directing
Advanced Cinematography

*Third Year*
_Fall Semester_
Thesis in Film Production
_Spring Semester_
Thesis in Film Production

*Tuition - *
Film Programs (flat tuition rate per semester)
M.F.A in Film Production - 17,480
M.F.A in Film and TV Producing - 18,545
M.F.A in Production Design - 18,545
M.F.A in Screenwriting - 18,545
M.F.A in Film and TV Producing/MBA - 22,355
JD.M.F.A in Film and TV Producing - 21,420
Lab Fee-Production Only - 850
Lab Fee-except Production - 375

*Application - (for Directing Emphasis)*

Apply Yourself Application
Transcript
Statement of Intent
Resume
Creative Portfolio List
Transformational Moment Essay
Thesis Film Essay
Narrative Scene
Visual Sample
Narrative Reel _(optional)_ (Directing Emphasis)
Letters of Recommendation
*PROS (for me)*
- Class listings seem great
- Very structured class progression
- Practically-based rather than theoretically based
- Not terribly selective (20 - 50% are accepted)
- Great facilities/equipment

*CONS (for me)*
- Prohibit-ably Expensive (if $17K a semester for 6 semesters): $105K at least
- May be expensive to live there (LA)
- Overly specialized (if directing, then can't take cinematography, or vice versa)
- Complicated admissions
- Early admissions deadline (Dec. 1)


----------



## Layne Inselman (Jan 7, 2015)

*3. Florida State University - MFA in Production*
http://film.fsu.edu/Programs/Graduate-Programs/MFA-in-Production

*Overview - *
The College of Motion Picture Arts offers a Master of Fine Arts in Production program that lands you right into high caliber live-action movie production.  Working with professional-grade cameras, equipment, and facilities from the start, you are immersed in an intensely collaborative setting where you are challenged to master the art, craft and business of storytelling.

With a six-to-one student to faculty ratio, you work intimately with respected resident and visiting filmmakers to learn all aspects of production from concept to distribution. Dedicated specialists work one-on-one with you to shape your artistic decisions and craft your most compelling story.  Over the course of six semesters, you master the process of production through a hands-on, project-centered curriculum. Using state-of-the-art facilities, equipment, and software, you develop a comprehensive understanding of every aspect of production by completing a series of projects that lead to your festival-quality thesis.

*Curriculum -  EXAMPLE
1st Year Fall* *Hrs.*
FIL5155 – Screenwriting I 2
FIL5484 – Directing Actors 2
FIL5519 – Camera & Light Mechanics 2
FIL5592 – Sound Workshop 2
FIL5555 – Film Editing 2
FIL5591 – Production Design I 2
FIL5648 – Production Management 2
FIL5459 – Practicum Tech Support 1
*1st Year Spring* *Hrs.*
FIL5156 – Screenwriting II 2
FIL5519 – Camera & Light Mechanics 2
FIL5555 – Film Editing 2
FIL5591 – Production Design II 2
FIL5593 – Post Sound Workshop 2
FIL5595 – Directing Workshop 2
FIL5642 – Producing II 2
FIL5875 – Film Aesthetics 1
*1st Year Summer* *Hrs.*
FIL5408 – MFA1 Prepro/Pro Planning 9
FIL5459 – MFA1 Practicum in Tech Support 6
FIL5964 – MFA1 Qualifying Exam 0

*2nd Year Fall* *Hrs.*
FIL5636 – Adv Workshop in Area of Spec 3
FIL5966 – Comprehensive Exam 0
FIL5975 – Thesis Development 12
FIL5976 – MFA Thesis Defense 0
*2nd Year Spring* *Hrs.*
FIL5976 – MFA Thesis Defense 0
FIL5977 – MFA Thesis Production 15
*2nd Year Summer* *Hrs.*
FIL5930 – MFA2 Proseminar MPTV 1
FIL5962 – MFA2 Production Qualifying Proj 14
FIL5978 – MFA2 Production Defense 0

*Tuition -*
TOTAL Cost of Program:
$44,638.80 (Residents of FL, AL, AR, DE, GA, KY, LA, MD, MS, OK, SC, TN, VA, WV)
$73,051.80 (Other residents of US)
$101,464.80 (Residents outside of US)

*Application -*

Resumé
Three Letters of Recommendation
Statement of Purpose
Writing Sample: A two-page non-dialogue scene about a person trying to kill a spider in his/her home. The scene should be considered the opening for a screenplay or theatrical work. Writing samples should be typed in 12-point Courier in standard play or screenplay format.
Creative Submission (OPTIONAL): A creative sample of work demonstrating your ability and commitment to storytelling. The sample must be uploaded online by way of a link within an uploaded document to the application. You are welcome to include a brief description that provides perspective on your submitted materials. No physical materials (faxed or mailed) will be considered. Choose no more than three (3) of the following:
Film, video, animation, documentary or experimental work. Submissions must not exceed 15 minutes in length and can consist of reels, short films and/or clips from feature films. You must be part of the original creation of the work.
Drawings, paintings, sculpture, costume or set design that illustrates your creative vision and style. Limited to 30 images total.
Photography that explores your visual storytelling through up to 30 images.
A writing sample composed of one of the following: a short play or screenplay, the first 20 pages of a full-length play or feature-length screenplay, a narrative short story, a feature article, or poem that exemplifies your ability to engage readers, up to 15 pages.

Graduate Assistantship Letter (OPTIONAL):
Transcript(s)
Approximately 84 Production applicants will be invited for a mandatory on-campus *interview* with the Motion Picture Arts Admissions Committee. Those selected to interview for Fall 2015 admission will be notified no less than 10 days prior to the interview session.  Interviews typically take place during late February and March; specific dates have not yet been determined. International applicants will have the option to conduct their interviews via Skype.

*PROS (for me)*
- High employment rate within 1 year of graduation
- 2 years, but intense (summers included)
- Relatively inexpensive (for me)
- I like the structure of classes
- Mid-range/high ranking film school
*
CONS (for me)*
- Thesis defence
- Lots of things for applying (not too bad though)
- Interview process rumored to be intense
- Fairly selective
- Not in LA… What’s the film scene like here?


----------



## Layne Inselman (Jan 7, 2015)

*4. Loyola Marymount University - MFA TV and Film Production*
http://sftv.lmu.edu/programs/grad/production/

*Overview - *
The Production MFA emphasizes experiential learning and small class size. This facilitates hundreds of hours on two dedicated production stages and in fully furnished scene and prop shops. And you’ll get plenty of practice on advanced lighting and grip equipment and Red and Canon C300 digital cameras. You’ll expand your production skills working one-on-one with faculty–who are also industry specialists–and learn from visiting instructors who have included visual effects supervisor Richard Taylor (The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey, District 9) and producer Paula Wagner (Jack Reacher, Mission: Impossible III). The school’s tapeless orientation eases post-production. Your work is saved to a central server so you can call up your project from any computer station at any stage, and then screen your finished film in Mayer Theater.
You’ll have ample access to industry-standard equipment and facilities and more opportunities than you can imagine to produce your own work and to crew on the film projects of fellow students. In your first year alone, you’ll deliver 3-5 short narrative or documentary projects in collaboration with future editors, sound designers and other key craftspeople.
You’ll come into the graduate program in Film & Television Production with some expertise, an idea of your creative identity and a growing professional network. You will exit transformed–and ready to start your career. 
*
Curriculum - *
M.F.A. in Film and Television Production Requirements
First Semester Requirements  _12 semester hours_
Program Requirements  _39 semester hours_
Thesis Requirements  _9 semester hours_
Overall Total: 60 semester hours
*
Tuition - *
Total Estimated Cost Per Year: $32,098
Breakdown can be found here: http://financialaid.lmu.edu/generalinformation/costofattendance/

*Application -*

Application and $50 application fee
Personal Statement
Creative Samples
PROD applicants, select ONE of the following three options:
a) Two visual samples
b) One visual sample and one writing sample
c) Two writing samples



_Choose from the following for your *visual sample*_:
1) Film or digital video: Create a brief narrative video; it may be live-action, animation, or documentary. It should reflect your creativity. SFTV is open to students utilizing a variety of approaches to visual storytelling. (Maximum Length: 5 minutes.)
2) Still photography: Prepare a sequence of 10 photographs that tells a narrative story. The sequence images may be black and white or color. Include a one-page description of the story. Explain the various choices you have made and why. Include this description in your creative materials. Please clearly label the document and URL. It must be a PDF file.
Writing Sample (Production program applicants ONLY. Choose one of the following.)1) Write a 1-2 page outline for a three-minute film that contains no dialogue. The story should be communicated visually. It can be non-fiction or fiction.
2) Write a 1-2 page treatment for a feature-length movie which you would like to develop. It may be a documentary or a fictional story.


Portfolio List (recommended--not required)
Two letters of recommendation (one academic, one professional)
All transcripts
GRE scores

*PROS*
- Lots of facilities/equipment
- Varied classes for experience in all areas of filmmaking
- Students produce many works/films

*CONS*
- Expensive (probably close to $70K)
- Lots of hours, but not many classes…
- GRE not required but strongly recommended
- Potentially expensive to live there (LA…)
- Straightforward though potentially difficult admissions


----------



## Layne Inselman (Jan 7, 2015)

*5. DePaul University - MFA in Cinema*
http://www.cdm.depaul.edu/academics/Pages/MFA-in-Cinema.aspx

*Overview - *
The Master of Fine Arts (MFA) in Cinema is the terminal degree in digital filmmaking. The MFA program is designed for aspiring filmmakers who seek to become visual storytellers. Graduates of the program have the skills necessary to work in the professional film industry. This also is the preferred degree for those who wish to teach at the university level. The MFA program is a highly selective program that culminates in the successful completion of the MFA thesis project, a public presentation of the thesis project, and a defense of the thesis to the student's MFA committee. MFA students have opportunities to defray the cost of earning their degrees, through employment within the school itself, Graduate Assistantships that offer course credit and stipends, and competitive grants for producing thesis films.
*
Curriculum - *
(Directing Concentration)
DEGREE REQUIREMENTS
Students in this degree program must complete a minimum of 64 graduate credit hours in the designated degree program.
First Year
Fall Quarter
DC 409 Digital Cinema Proseminar (8 credit hours)
Winter Quarter
DC 461 Production Workshop
DC 420 Editing
Spring Quarter
DC 462 Directing Workshop
DC 475 Cinematography

Second Year
Fall Quarter
DC 401 Writing the Short Motion Picture
DC 476 Visual Design
1 Major Elective
Winter Quarter
DC 423 Pre-Production for Cinema
1 Major Elective
Spring Quarter
DC 495 Directing and Producing the Short Motion Picture
DC 565 Cinema Thesis I

Third Year
Fall Quarter
DC 566 Cinema Thesis II
Winter Quarter
DC 567 Cinema Thesis III
Spring Quarter
DC 568 Cinema Thesis IV

*Tuition - *
2014-2015 Graduate Tuition Rates for Full-time, Part-time and per credit hour:
Cost per credit hour at College of Computing and Digital Media (CDM): $785.00

*Application - *
The steps in applying for the MFA are as follows:

Complete an online application.
Submit official transcripts from all colleges or universities attended that show the successful completion of a regionally accredited bachelor's degree with at least a 2.5 cumulative GPA (on a 4.0 scale).
Submit a personal statement that will give the committee a sense of how your unique experiences, characteristics, background, values and/or view of the world have shaped who you are and what you want to say as a creative filmmaker. Be specific, vivid and focused. There is no standard format.
Submit two letters of recommendation.
Submit a portfolio that includes writing samples, video and/or photo representation.
An outline for a four-minute film that contains no dialogue, it can be fiction or non-fiction. The story has to be communicated visually (no more than 2 pages).
A dialogue scene between two people. This should be in proper screenplay format (no more than three pages).
Describe a concept for a feature length movie, fiction or documentary, which you would like to develop (no more than 2 pages).
Submit a brief narrative video in which you had a major creative role. The video can be either live-action or animation, fiction or documentary, but it should reflect your aesthetic tastes and intellectual and emotional interests.

*PROS*
- Lots of opportunities for offsetting costs
- Ranked decently for its program
- Really like the classes and structure
- Not too expensive (around $51K at least with add'l fees)
- Relatively easy applications

*CONS*
- Thesis defense
- Chicago… Gotta find a safe place to live
- Can't find a lot on facilities/alumni/opportunities
- Doesn't exactly "wow" me


----------



## Layne Inselman (Jan 7, 2015)

*6. University of Wisconsin Milwaukee - MFA in Film*
http://www4.uwm.edu/psoa/film/mfa/

*Overview - *
The Graduate Program in film/video at UWM is interdisciplinary, hands-on, and non-commercial in spirit with a commitment to the intensive production of high-energy media artwork. We have a dedicated, internationally recognized faculty for a small and mutually supportive group of 12 graduate students. The Film Department encourages works which demonstrate a personal commitment to the art of media making, projects marked not so much by any particular style but rather by the questions they explore. The Master of Fine Arts in Performing Arts - Film is designed for graduate students who have already produced film or video and who would like to increase their film/video skills while creating a larger body of work. It is the goal of the program to assist each graduate student in completing a number of accomplished works rooted in a developed sense of community, culture, and self.
*
Curriculum - *
The distribution of coursework required is as follows:
12 credits in Graduate Film Studio/Seminar
12 credits in Complementary Studies (G or U/G courses)
9 credits in U/G or G Film Courses
6 credits in Professional Practice
6 credits in Graduate Thesis Studio
3 credits in Film Studies
*
Tuition - *
http://www4.uwm.edu/bfs/depts/bursar/spring15grad.cfm
*
Application - *

The UWM Graduate School application process involves:
attaining a copy of your transcripts
filling out the MFA Applicant Form
providing the appropriate application fee
submitting the application from the UWM Graduate Admissions page by December 1st


The Film Department application process involves:
submitting a portfolio of previous work in film and/or video, performance or new media (mini DV, DVD or a quicktime file - .mov) – You may send several shorts or longer works. Whatever you think is your best. But be sure to state exactly what your responsibilities were in the productions.
filling out the Film Applicant Form
submitting a copy of your most current resume
submitting three letters of recommendation on letterhead (no special form needed)
filling out the TA Applicant Form


* PROS*
- Program is fairly tailored to individual needs
- Probably affordable to live here
- Teaching job can provide A LOT of funding

*CONS *
- Expensive for 2 years ($70K)
- Not very detailed on class listings
- No set curriculum/classes are offered and students can take them
- Not currently ranked high/has been before though


----------



## Layne Inselman (Jan 7, 2015)

*7. Columbia College Chicago - MFA Cinema Directing*
http://www.colum.edu/Academics/cinema/MFA_Cinema Directing/
*
Overview - *
The MFA Program in Directing is dedicated to developing cinema storytellers by cultivating the leadership role of the director and fostering the individual director's personal style and voice.  The best directors need equal mastery of leadership, storytelling and production skills, and Columbia's two-year MFA program in Directing focuses on working with producers to create cinematic character-driven narratives that are collaborative, diverse, authentic, invokes the human experience and connects with an audience. This 52-credit, 2 year program immerses the student in rigorous coursework in writing, directing, and production as preparation for their thesis film.

Highlights of the Program

Students are engaged in filmmaking every semester through thesis
Students direct their own thesis film in collaboration with a producer
Intimate class size and focus on nurturing the individual voice of each student
A supportive, diverse, and cooperative community both outside and within the program
Projects shot on variety of formats, including HD and traditional 16mm
Substantial equipment and resources, including crew
Diversity of subject matter and stylistic approaches, with an emphasis on storytelling
An active internship office with industry contacts
Collaboration with MFA in Creative Producing and MFA Program in Music Composition for the Screen
Voted #1 Top City in Moviemaker Magazine's "Best Places to Live and Work as a Moviemaker in 2014". One of the most livable and affordable big cities in the country with excellent public transportation and one of the most vibrant theater communities in the country.
*Curriculum - *
Cinema Directing
*Pre Semester (6 Credits)* *Summer*
First three weeks of August
_Introduction to Cinema Directing 24-6360_
*Semester One (13 Credits) Fall*
_Directing for Character (6 credits) 24-6361
Screenwriting I (3 credits) 24-6713
Cinema Study I (1 credit) 24-6605A
Editing Theory and Practice (3 credits) 24-6430_
*Semester Two (13 credits) Spring*
_Directing for Drama (6 credits) 24-6362
Cinema Study II (1 credit ) 24-6605B
Ideation & Theme (3 credits) 24-6700
Elective - Course or Workshop (3 credits)_
*Semester Three (13 credits) Fall*
_Directing Workshop III (6 credits) 24-6363
Cinema Study III (1 credit) 24-6605C
Elective - Course or Workshop (6 credits)_
*J-Session (2 credits)*
_Thesis (1 credit) 24-6071
Elective - Course or Workshop (1 credit)_
*Semester Four (5 credits) Spring*
_Thesis (2 credits) 24-6071
Applied Post-Production & Delivery (3 credits) 24-6618_

*Tuition - *
http://www.colum.edu/student-financ...your-costs/budgets/attendance-budget-1415.php
*
Application - *
When applying to the CINEMA ART + SCIENCE - Directing MFA program, you will need to submit the following materials:

ONLINE APPLICATION, with application fee
SELF-ASSESSMENT ESSAY in which you should address the following:

TWO LETTERS OF RECOMMENDATION
RESUME
An OFFICIAL TRANSCRIPT from any and all colleges/universities attended
WORK SAMPLE: Your work sample will consist of two parts:
Creative Portfolio: Strong work samples contain visual or written materials that demonstrate the potential for successful creative work in Cinema Art + Science. Work samples should exhibit the applicant's creativity, talent, visual storytelling skills, personal themes and depth of content. Work samples/portfolios may include, but are not limited to: films, videos, sculptures, paintings, drawings, graphic art, photographs, scripts, treatments, poetry, short stories and/or expository writing.
Visualization Project: Construct a narrative story in 8-12 frames; you can draw the pictures, shoot them with a still camera, copy them from the Internet, use a still from a video. The source is not important. What is important is that you use the pictures to tell a clear, cohesive story with a beginning, middle, and end.
TEXT, TITLES, SHOT DESCRIPTIONS, OR CAPTIONS are NOT allowed. THIS IS NOT A STORYBOARD.
Use your discretion with explicit imagery; projects will be shared with faculty reviewers.
Do not use more than two frames per 8.5x11 page.


CINEMA ART + SCIENCE THESIS STATEMENT
*PROS*
- 2 years
- Ranked well
- Nice class structure for directing
- Good facilities

*CONS*
- Only about 10% of applicants are accepted
- Expensive for 2 years (52 hours x at least $1200/hour) = $62K at least
- Complicated admissions stuff (project thesis statement, visualization project)
- Not many options for electives (and only three elective classes scheduled into program)
- Classes don’t seem to be very encompassing/classes don’t feel very production-based

That's my stuff! Whew. There were more schools I looked into, and if anyone wants the breakdown from them, I will add to this with it. Those schools are:
American University
Ohio University
Boston University
Brooklyn College

Hopefully this helps someone out there!


----------



## Chris W (Jan 7, 2015)

Woah! That was an awesome post! I hope everyone finds it useful too!


----------



## Haisu (Jan 8, 2015)

This is really useful! Thank you so much for sharing this


----------



## TheArsenal1886 (Jan 8, 2015)

Kudos-- very impressive.

What factors did you consider in narrowing down your list specifically to these seven schools?


----------



## Layne Inselman (Jan 9, 2015)

Thanks everyone! I was hoping this would benefit those beyond my own obsessive compulsive self. 



TheArsenal1886 said:


> Kudos-- very impressive.
> 
> What factors did you consider in narrowing down your list specifically to these seven schools?



That's a good question… I had a very valid answer at the time I began compiling all of this (in October…). However, those reasons are escaping me right now.

I can say with confidence that I skipped on NYC schools completely because 1. Initial investigations showed how expensive they were, and 2. That spending would have been compounded by actually living there. I personally stress a lot about money and I knew that I would spend too much time worrying about $$$ and not enough time focusing on actual school if I went to NYC.
I realize LA is also very expensive, but I decided that if I do go there, at least it's near the "big businesses." Plus, I will most likely end up in LA eventually anyway so that doesn't bother me as much.

Other things like access to equipment/facilities played a role, as well as the type of degree. I absolutely want an MFA, and I absolutely want intensive production-based classes. If the school didn't offer those, I moved on.


----------



## Chris W (Jan 9, 2015)

Layne Inselman said:


> I absolutely want intensive production-based classes. If the school didn't offer those, I moved on.



What aspect of filmmaking are you most interested in? Or are you not really sure yet and want to try out everything?


----------



## Layne Inselman (Jan 9, 2015)

Chris W said:


> What aspect of filmmaking are you most interested in? Or are you not really sure yet and want to try out everything?


Directing and Cinematography. My photography background makes me love cinematography, but my dance/choreography background makes me love directing. 

Even with those preferences, I'm still very interested in knowing about all aspects of production.


----------



## Chris W (Jan 9, 2015)

Layne Inselman said:


> Directing and Cinematography. My photography background makes me love cinematography, but my dance/choreography background makes me love directing.
> 
> Even with those preferences, I'm still very interested in knowing about all aspects of production.



I went to film school (albeit undergrad) convinced I wanted to direct. Then someone I knew said that they wanted to be an editor and it just sparked something in my head. I had never even considered editing as a career although I did enjoy it. 

There was no such thing as affordable nonlinear editing in my day so in High School I'd edit the "old fashioned" way before using pause and play and record tape to tape. I remember I actually purchased a video 8 tape to tape editing controller so I could edit home movies that way. But I had never considered it as a career before that person and I don't even remember who she was. I just remember her comment sparked an "aha" moment in my head.

I went on to make some films in school (featured on Studentfilms.com - although some of those in that link aren't mine) but what I really always enjoyed the most was editing. Production was too stressful for me. Didn't really fit my personality. 

I did enjoy the films I made in school. The documentary I enjoyed the most - probably why I really enjoy cutting reality television now. Depending on the show they're very much like a documentary and the editor really has a HUGE creative role with everything. I'd say 70-80% (or more depending on the show) of most of what you see and hear in a reality show is the editors creation. You usually are just handed a bunch of raw footage and told to create something. Sometimes you have a staff to find you the story that you need to focus on. Sometimes not. It's actually a lot of fun. An editor basically "writes" the scenes with reality television. (most shows - some are handled differently) Maybe one day I'll do scripted again.... but I'm enjoying it now.

Anyways... I'm going extremely off tangent here. But my main point is... sometimes you go into film school expecting one thing and you come out with another. It's good that you're looking forward to exploring both aspects.


----------



## Mike_V (Jan 10, 2015)

Slight correction on the Chapman stuff.
Even if you're a directing student, you can take cinematography or production design classes. those classes just give higher priority to the students who specialize in those fields, but you're not barred from doing so. I was in Editing and I took adr, foley, screenwriting and a little cinematography.
Chapman is also in Orange, so you can find apartments in orange and the surrounding areas as well, so it's a little cheaper than LA
Admissions application was pretty easy for me. (this is back in 2009 though, so it might have changed). it was a few basic essays and a resume and some letters of reccomendation. nothing hard.

and finally: You don't need to "defend" your thesis film. if you were allowed to screen your film at the end of the year, you pretty much passed. I never had to do an oral defense of thesis film.

*EDIT: I also want to add that the flat rate tuition is half good half bad. the bad is that it's expensive, but pretty much in line w/ other schools out there. I think USC and AFI have similar tuition costs. the good part though is this:
if you are willing to do it, then you can take as many classes as you want. they don't care if you take 10 classes each semester as long as you fulfill your main requirements. So depending on how hungry you are, you can really go nuts on teh classes and take as much as you want. 

Chapman also has an "interterm" which is where there's a 1 month break. you can actually take extra courses there like "On Location Filmmaking" where you get to make films during that month. You can also take certification courses like Avid Certification or ProTools, etc. The flat rate also extends to summer... so if you want to go balls to walls, you can also take summer courses as part of your flat rate tuition.*


----------



## Layne Inselman (Jan 15, 2015)

Mike_V said:


> Slight correction on the Chapman stuff.
> Even if you're a directing student, you can take cinematography or production design classes. those classes just give higher priority to the students who specialize in those fields, but you're not barred from doing so. I was in Editing and I took adr, foley, screenwriting and a little cinematography.
> Chapman is also in Orange, so you can find apartments in orange and the surrounding areas as well, so it's a little cheaper than LA
> Admissions application was pretty easy for me. (this is back in 2009 though, so it might have changed). it was a few basic essays and a resume and some letters of reccomendation. nothing hard.
> ...



Thanks for this! Obviously your understanding of the school would be better than mine! I'm sure some things have shifted a little, and I did manage to get all the application materials submitted. I was just noting that they required significantly more in their application as compared to the others. Chapman is in my top three choices for sure. Do you know if they have an interview process? I can't seem to figure that out.


----------



## Mike_V (Jan 18, 2015)

Layne Inselman said:


> Thanks for this! Obviously your understanding of the school would be better than mine! I'm sure some things have shifted a little, and I did manage to get all the application materials submitted. I was just noting that they required significantly more in their application as compared to the others. Chapman is in my top three choices for sure. Do you know if they have an interview process? I can't seem to figure that out.



It depends on the discipline you have applied for. I believe for those who want to go for directing or producing would require an interview, but sometimes other disciplines get interviews as well. I personally was never requested to do an interview, I was just sent an acceptance letter.


----------



## Brenda8888 (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you! This is really useful


----------



## JJZ (Feb 3, 2015)

Awesome! Really appreciate it! Thanks a lot!


----------



## TeN (Feb 12, 2016)

Hey Layne - this thread is a year old, so you may not respond, but would you mind sharing your notes on Ohio U and Brooklyn College?


----------

